# preise für kutterausfahrten...



## co.dwave (28. November 2008)

hallo,

nachdem ja im vergangenen sommer nahezu alle kutterbetreiber die preise auf grund der temporär massiv gestiegenen energiepreise teils drastisch erhöht haben, wollte ich mal nachhaken ob einer von euch in der zwischenzeit die feststellung gemacht hat das irgendjemand diese nun nachdem die ölpreise wieder deutlich gefallen sind, und nun auf dem niveau von 20
05 verweilen, wie so oft versprochen auch wieder gesenkt hat. 

mir ist nämlich derzeit kein fall geläufig. allein im letzten jahr sind die preise in warnemünde meiner erfahrung nach von 30€ auf 40€ gestiegen...

grüße aus bärlin
andré


----------



## AAlfänger (28. November 2008)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*

Moin,moin
Wir fahren nun schon 4 Jahre mit der Silverland von Fehmarn
aus zum Angeln. Dieses Jahr hat das erste Mal eine Erhöhung
von 43 Euro auf 49 Euro stattgefunden. Der Preis bezieht sich
auf Unterbringung im Apartment am Hafen, Ausfahrt und
Frühstück und Mittag an Bord. Im Preis ist auch Bettwäsche
enthalten. Wenn ich dann so überlege, was alles in der Zeit
teurer geworden ist, außer Kraftstoff ( Strom,Wasser usw.)
dann ist das eine sehr moderate Erhöhung in meinen Augen und
keiner meiner Mitfahrer hat bisher etwas anderes gesagt. Und
dann brauchen wir noch nicht mal wie bei anderen Anbietern
eine Anzahlung bei Anmeldung zahlen. Somit habe ich persönlich
keinen Grund zum Meckern und warum soll ich deswegen auf
mein Hobby verzichten. Das letzte Hemd hat keine Taschen und
mitnehmen kann ich nachher auch nichts.

Gruß an alle von AAlfänger#6


----------



## eggeuser (28. November 2008)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*

na moin,
@ AAlfänger
na ja  die erhöhung die du anführst, ist ja wirklich relativ moderat. aber ganz so kann man das nicht sehen, wie ich finde. es gibt nämlich `ne menge leute, die auch leidenschaftliche angler sind, allerdings "nur" angestellte, und in den letzten jahren keine lohn- bzw. gehaltserhöhung erhielten, im gegenteil: lohnverzicht war angesagt. klar kann man nichts mitnehmen, aber man braucht auch im "jetzt" nochwas, und da wäre doch eine geste der preissenkung infolge der energieverbilligung (auch kurzfristig) die richtige richtung.
grüße chris


----------



## AAlfänger (28. November 2008)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*

Hallo Chris,
Ich glaube, wir haben hier ein ziemlich komplexes Thema ange-
faßt. Selbstverständlich hast du mit der Aussage zu den Lohn-
erhöhungen recht. Des weiteren gebe ich dir auch recht, wenn
du dich als leidenschaftlichen Angler bezeichnest, ich im übrigen
auch und wenn du oft rausfährst wird es sicher um einiges teurer
als bei mir mit zweimal im Jahr. Bloß wenn immer mehr die Preise
gedrückt werden, fahren wir bald alle nicht mehr mit dem Kutter
raus, weil es keine mehr gibt. Das ist der Teufelskreis in dem wir
uns bewegen. Und wenn ich das ganze mit meinem zweiten
Hobby, dem Modellfliegen vergleiche,dann kann ich bloß sagen,
das die Piraten heute nicht mehr auf See sondern bei einigen
Herstellern sind und schamlos alles was irgendwie ein Hobby ist
verteuern. Ich kann natürlich vieles im Internet kaufen, aber der
Händler vor Ort bleibt irgendwnn auf der Strecke. Das kann aber
auch nicht in unserem Interesse sein, denn dann haben die
Internethändler bald das Monopol.
Trotzdem sollten wir weiterhin unser schönes Hobby ausüben,
und uns unseren Spaß nicht verderben lassen, auch wenn wir
manchmal meckern oh wie ist das teuer.

Viele Grüße und nicht unterkriegen lassen

AAlfänger


----------



## jannisO (28. November 2008)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Chris,
> Ich glaube, wir haben hier ein ziemlich komplexes Thema ange-
> faßt. Selbstverständlich hast du mit der Aussage zu den Lohn-
> erhöhungen recht. Des weiteren gebe ich dir auch recht, wenn
> ...


 

|good:|good:|good:

super geschrieben und was das Hobby betrift, so war es auch mal mein zweites Hobby. Dieses hab ich jedoch aufgegeben, weil beides zu teuer war und ich mich für eines entscheiden mußte.


----------



## leuchtboje (28. November 2008)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*

wenn jemand auf der 'Strecke' bleibt, so nennt sich das Marktwirtschaft und ist in meinen augen kein falscher, sondern logischer Meschnismus - denn ohne diesen hätten wir keinen Wettbewerb, und dadurch noch um einiges höhere Preise...

bei den Kuttern fehlt schlichtweg wirklicher Wettbewerb, da es sich augenscheinlich um eine Art Kartell handelt, da ja gewissermaßen ein Oligopol herrscht...
aber für einen Eingriff der Kartellbehörde ist die 'Branche' zu klein und unbedeutend!... schade eigentlich...


----------



## karpfenjaeger (28. November 2008)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*

moin moin,

das sehe ich genauso, man muss mal überlegen die preise werden zwar teurer aber die unterhaltungskosten für einen kutter aber auch, wie z.b. eben diesel, ausbesserungsarbeiten, personal. 

Qualität geht nun mal vor quantität. was will man mit einen breiten angebot an kutter, wenn sie alle ******* im service und an mitarbeitern sind. da lieber möchte ich einen freundlichen kapitän der erst mir einen kaffee bringt bevor er sich einen macht.

wenn man so einen kutter abgreift ist es ja toll, aber es hat auch seinen preis :m

lieben gruß


----------



## co.dwave (29. November 2008)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*

guten morgen allerseits,

schön das der fred doch eine gewisse beteiligung hervorbringt...

ich bin mir durchaus bewußt das sich für die kutterkapitäne eine ganze menge verteuert hat, keine frage, aber im warnemünder raum wurden regelmäßig die hohen treibstoffkosten für preiserhöhungen als argumentationsgrundlage der betreiber genutzt, und es wurde auf vielen ihrer seiten als hoffentlich temporäre preiserhöhung verkauft. wenn dem wirklich so war gibt es theoretisch inzwischen für die betreiber wieder ausreichend handlungsspielraum.

wenn man nun zugrundelegt das die touren dort vor einem jahr im schnitt 30 euronen gekostet haben und es jetzt bei den meißten 40 sind so macht das legendäre 25% verteuerung aus, ungeachtet der konsumgüter wie bockwurst, kaffee und co die ebenfalls merklich im preis angezogen haben. eine derartige lohnsteigerung hätte ich auch mal gerne... |uhoh:

generell sehe ich in meinem bekanntenkreis den trend das resultierend aus den immer höheren kosten, die leute immer seltener fahren oder sich alternativen suchen. ich bin für meinen teil früher zum beispiel im schnitt 2x im monat auf dem kutter gewesen, jetzt komme ich wenn es gut läuft nur noch auf 1x da ich häufig schon gar nicht mehr ausreichend mitfahrer finde.

die alternative die ich für mich gefunden habe liegt nun darin häufiger mein schlauchboot auf der ostsee zu nutzen...

lg aus berlin
andré


----------



## MINIBUBI (29. November 2008)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*

Moin Moin
Die Preise!!!
Gehe ich Essen ( Fisch,Steak ) und das Essen ist richtig gut,die Bedinung nett und Freundlich.Und vorallen Kompetent.So das bei einer Empfelung einen das wasser im Munde zusammenläuft dann kostet es etwas mehr.
Wenn ich im Trööt lese was auf einigen Kuttern los ist ,Überfüllt,Dreckige Toiletten,selbstgefällige Kapitäne,unfähige Helfer,der Kutter seit jahren einer Überholung hinterher läuft,und Stundenlanges um herfahren und bei Fisch vorkommen das weite sucht, Frage :"Was macht ihr auf solchen Pötten?" 
Hobby nach gehen? 
Am Wochenende sehr früh aufstehen auf einen der oben beschriebenen Kutter gehen.
sich von der Besatzung als dumme Jungs/Mädels anpöbeln zu lassen.
zu Mittag statt Braten mit der Familie eine gestreckte Erbsebsuppe mit Schnittfesten Wasser zu essen.(Wurst)
Fische ? nicht immer ist welcher da!
Aber vieleicht hat es ja Spaß gemacht.
Solange wir uns das gefallen lassen ist jeder Preis zu hoch.
Wenn die Kutterunterhaltung denn Preiß erfordert Ok.aber ein höfliches mit einander muß schon sein.
MINIBUBI
Jeder Preiß ist hier zu hoch.


----------



## hans albers (29. November 2008)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*

..moin

sehe ich ähnlich...
was einem bei manchen kuttern als "suppe " angeboten wird,
ist wirklich nicht des namens wert.|kopfkrat
( aber damit wird geworben ..
"essen im preis inbegriffen".. usw.)

 ausserdem verdienen kutter auch mit den sogenannten
 "erwärmern" für zwischendurch nicht unerheblich.

wenn ich dann noch die toiletten und den zustand einiger kutter sehe
(+ noch den "freundlichen" ton)
dann finde ich die preise teilweise auch  überzogen.


(gibt zum glück auch gegenbeispiele )

greetz
lars


----------



## Andy1608 (29. November 2008)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*

Moin moin.

Meine letzte Kutterausfahrt in Deutschland liegt nun schon über drei Jahre her und das war früher schon nicht mehr gut#d
Das Essen war |bigeyes :c und als wir dann auf dem Pott mehr als 5 Fische gefangen haben,wurde weitergefahren;+  |kopfkrat Als Antwort gab es nur "wir fahren morgen auch raus#h
Normaler weise hätten wir dafür geld bekommen müssen,weil wir mit rausgefahren sind#c


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## co.dwave (30. November 2008)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*

hallo nochmal,

gerade da sich die gestiegenen kosten auch massiv auf die auslastung vieler kutter niedergeschlagen haben, ist weniger manchmal doch mehr, da ja nicht nur an dem reinen fahrpreis sondern auch an den zusätzlich angebotenen dienstleistungen verdient wird. langfristige anmeldungen monate vor der tour sind an den meißten standorten nur noch für große gruppen notwendig, was als indiz dafür gewertet werden könnte das die steigenden kosten für eine erheblich geringere nachfrage sorgen. des weiteren ist zu bedenken das ein preiswertes angebot oft häufiger wahrgenommen wird als ein teures, man denke nur an den siegeszug der discounter im einzelhandel.

des weiteren sehe ich es ähnlich wie die leuchtboje, wenn es wirklich einen funktionierenden wettbewerb auf diesem sektor geben würde müßten sich die preise in zeiten günstiger energiepreise von alleine wieder herunterregulieren, was hier leider nicht der fall ist. ausserdem wäre es undenkbar das so viele schwarze schaafe ihr unwesen treiben könnten, wenn der finanzielle spielraum der betreiber schon soooo eng wäre. dann würde doch wesentlich mehr auf kundenbindung und nicht auf touristennepp gesetzt werden. 

wenn man von den schwindenden dorschbeständen in der ostsee absieht, sind viele der probleme der betreiber aufgrund von fehlenden oder schlechten service hausgemacht. glücklicherweise gibt es doch einige betreiber die sich wirklich mühe geben und uns somit einen fairen gegenwert bieten. ich bin mir sicher das die positiven beispiele wie z.b. die blauort in laboe, die forelle in heikendorf oder die zufriedenheit in warnemünde  daraus resultierend  eine  vermeintliche ausdünnung  des angebotes eher überstehen werden als die die sich servicetechnisch wie eine behörde verhalten...

es grüßt das friertier
andré


----------



## marv3108 (30. November 2008)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*

was wäre denn für euch ein angemessener fahrpreis??


----------



## AAlfänger (30. November 2008)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*

|good:





marv3108 schrieb:


> was wäre denn für euch ein angemessener fahrpreis??


Also ich wäre für 15 Euro für Fahrt und Frühstücksbüfett und
mittags 4 Gänge Menue.
Da das aber nirgends angeboten wird, bleibe ich bei dem eingangs geschilderten Bericht. Und wenn ich dort morgens 3
Brötchenhälften geschmiert und Kaffe satt bekomme und ich kann mir noch Brötchen nachholen und bekomme Mittags zwar
nur!!!!!!! Dosensuppe mit Wurst und einem Brötchen und auch noch Nachschlag ohne Mehrkosten dann habe ich keinen Grund
zum Meckern. Bei manchen Beiträgen hier frage ich mich doch,
was diejenigen zu Hause so vorgesetzt bekommen. Und was den Ton betrifft, wie man in den Wald ruft, so kommt es wieder raus.

Einen schönen Restsonntag noch für alle

Gruß AAlfänger:vik:|wavey:


----------



## co.dwave (30. November 2008)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*

@ aalfänger:

du würdest dich wirklich nur mit einem 4 gänge menu abspeisen lassen? #6 ich fahre derzeit meißt von warnemünde aus wo mir kein kahn bekannt ist der einem überhaupt geschmierte brötchen serviert und wenn schon ebenso wie den kaffee schon gar nicht gratis. im gegensatz zu den fahrten mit der forelle sind es hier auch nur 8 stunden trips, bei 10 stunden was ja 25% mehrleistung wären würde ich gar nicht meckern...

nein spaß beiseite, die 30€ die der spaß noch anfang des jahres gekostet hat fand ich persönlich ok, 40€ finde ich schon grob zumal sich die ursprüngliche begründung der erhöhungen zumindest derzeit erledigt hat...


ein ebenso tolles wochenende wünschend
andré


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (30. November 2008)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*

es würde doch gar keiner meckern wenn der kapitän nicht von der stelle verschwinden würde wo fisch gefangen wird.es fängt doch auch nicht jeder seinen fisch weil es gibt immer nichtfänger an bord die sich dann aber fragen sollten warum.habe das in warnemünde auch schon erlebt und es hat keiner gemosert denn der kapitän hatte 3 mann als gutes beispiel das fisch da war.


----------



## AAlfänger (30. November 2008)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*

Hallo Andre,
Ich bin eben ein bescheidener Mensch. Aber Spaß einmal beiseite. Ich kann in deinem Fall den Ärger vollkommen verstehen. Wenn schon solch eine Erhöhung, denn sollte auch
ein entsprechender Gegenwert dasein. Aber vieleicht ließt der
eine oder andere Kuttereigner diese Beiträge und fängt vieleicht
an, sich darüber auch mal Gedanken zu machen. Wäre doch eine
dolle Sache.
Viele Grüße und ich hoffe, das wir trotzdem noch lange und mit Freude unser Hobby ausüben können.#6|wavey:


----------



## Karoline No.1 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*

Hallo Jungs eines muß ich mal schreiben man darf auch nicht alle Kutter über ein Kamm scheren. Jeder Kutterbetreiber versucht doch seine kunden zufrieden zustellen leider ist es wirklich so das alles teurer geworden ist sei es der Wareneinkauf bis hin zu Werftarbeiten alle haben versucht die Preise zuhalten als dann noch der Diesel angestiegen ist war es unvermeindlich den preis anzuheben .Dies geschied nicht mutwillig sondern wirtschaftlich.Natürlich ist es schwer für euch als auch für uns


----------



## leuchtboje (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*

Vorallem der Teil mit dem Diesel ist ja sehr gut verständlich, aber der Dieselpreis ist massiv gefallen, warum finden also jetzt nicht wieder Anpassungen nach unten statt - Anpassungen nach oben waren ja damals kein Problem...

ich denke, dass genau dieser Sachverhalt für die meisten unverständlich ist und somit nach Abzocke riecht...


----------



## celler (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*

wenn du so anfängst dann dürftest du garnicht mehr vor die tür gehen.
dat ist nun mal unsere wirtschaft...
lebensmittel werden auch immer teurer aber nie wirklich billiger...
ich denke mal das diese 2 euro einen jeden auch nicht ärmer machen,die mit dem kutter fahren.man macht sowas ja nicht jeden tag.
ein einheimischer zum beispiel geht direkt zum bootsverleih und leiht sich sein boot selber aus(da können sie nicht diepreise anziehen wegen zu hohem rohöl preis,sprit bezahlt man seperat)...

sollten die kutter preise nur noch weiter steigen ,lohnt es sich eben nicht mehr,mal ganz abgesehen von dem geld,fängt man ja auch noch weniger als früher...
irgend wann ist eben schluß

glg matze


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*

hochseeangeln ist mitlerweile kaum noch zu bezahlen,gerade für leute,di von außerhalb kommen.

mal zusammengefasst:

fahrt mit dem kutter:       40€
Getränke/Essen an Bord:  10€
1Abriss                           5€
Anfahrt von Celle aus:     40€
----------------------------------
   sind:                         95€!!!!!!!!


das ist sehr schwer seiner Frau zu verkaufen,da es ja auch Tage gibt,indem man mit 2-3 Fischen nach Hause kommt!!


----------



## nowortg (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*

Hallo zusammen,
ja es stimmt, die Kutterfahrten werden teurer und wir fangen weniger Dorsche. Im Moment ist der Fang von Plattfisch dafür umso besser. 

Aber ist denn der Fang alles??? 
Mir persönlich tut es gut einfach mal nur auf See zu sein, abzuschalten, mich mit gleichgesinnten Verrückten zu unterhalten, vielleicht auch noch den einen oder anderen Fisch zu fangen. Ich fahre seit 1974 regelmäßig auf die Ostsee zum angeln. Dadurch habe ich viele Bekanntschaften knüpfen können. Diese Leute, die über ganz Deutschland verteilt wohnen, trifft man auf dem Kutter regelmäßig wieder.
Jeder noch so bescheidene Tag auf See, ist besser als jeder noch so schöne Tag im Büro.

stets Petri Heil

nowortg


----------



## Platte (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*

@nowortg |good:

@ all:
Fangt doch erst einmal an nachzudenken Leute befor ihr über die Kutterpreise Rummeckert.

Die Preiserhöhungen sind nicht nur wegen gestiegener Verbrauchskosten an Diesel zurückzuführen.

1. War gerade mal auf der Werft und habe mir einige Rechnungen zeigen lassen. Die Preise haben sich mittlerweile meist verdoppelt gegenüber 2002 für Speziallacke, Werftgebühren, Arbeitslöhne und auch bei notwendigen Materialien.
2. Alleine die Neuen EU Auflagen haben manchen Kuttern zich tausende Euro zusätzlich gekostet die nicht weitergegeben wurden.
3. Die Preise für Unterhaltungskosten, Rohstoffkosten und Lebensmittelkosten steigen auch jedes Jahr maßlos an.
4. Durch die gestiegenden Spritkosten für eine Fahrt zum Angeln den geringeren Fischbestand/Fang bleiben immer mehr Kunden weg, 
aber 
die Betriebskosten der Kutter bleiben egal ob sie mit 10 oder 40 Anglern rausfahren.

Trotz Preiserhöhungen wird keine Reederei dadurch mehr Geld verdienen.
Der Verdienst sinkt von Jahr zu Jahr.

Was nach meiner Meinung nach viel mehr beachtet werden sollte ist der Service.
Ich zahle gerne etwas mehr Geld aber dafür erwarte ich auch guten Service um einen Rundum schönen Tag mit Gleichgesinnten erleben zu können auch wenn mal weniger Fisch an Bord kommt.
Dazu gehört bei mir:
Freundlichkeit,
Sauberkeit,
gutes Essen,
und ein ehrgeizigen Kapitän der sich bemüht egal ob Fisch da ist oder nicht.

Leider sind diese Punkte keine Sebstverständlichkeit bei vielen Angelkuttern


----------



## Stühmper (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*

*@All *

*Da hat der Forenbummler Platte ja sehr gute Argumente*

*gebracht , die kann man nicht von der Hand weisen !*

*Ich sehe es im übrigen auch so wie Platte , mit dem *

*Paket - was ich bezahlt habe ! Den Fisch muß ich zum *

*Glück trotzdem :m noch selber fangen , aber wenn das*

*Service Paket nicht gefällt , dann ist der Gast eh weg .*

*Und über den Service und den drumherum hält jeder*

*Reeder seine Gäste .*

|wavey:* Stühmper*


----------



## Hechtpeter (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*

Mir wird der Spass auch viel zu teuer...

Zahlte man 1988 noch 10 DM, und nutzte den zollfreien Einkauf und fing eben mal so 15 oder 20 gute Dorsche, zahlt man inzwischen 30 € .Selbst mir als fast-Küstenbewohner ist der Spass viel zu teuer geworden.

Bin jahrelang mit der Sirius oder der Langeland aus Laboe stellenweise 2-oder 3 mal monatlich gefahren.Seit fast 10 Jahren spare ich lieber eine Tour auf das gelbe Riff an, bevor ich so viele Teuros an der Deutschen Küste in den Sand setze.

Das Kuttersterben an der Ostsee kommt doch nicht unerwartet.Wer zahlt schon diese Preise und hat noch nicht einen Dorsch gesehen.

Schon schade, was insbesondere die EU,oder wie sie heute auch heist, kaputt gemacht hat#d#d#d#d


----------



## Platte (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*



Hechtpeter schrieb:


> Mir wird der Spass auch viel zu teuer...
> 
> Zahlte man 1988 noch 10 DM, und nutzte den zollfreien Einkauf und fing eben mal so 15 oder 20 gute Dorsche, zahlt man inzwischen 30 € .Selbst mir als fast-Küstenbewohner ist der Spass viel zu teuer geworden.
> 
> ...


 
Das Brot kam damals auch nur 0,80 DM und jetzt 3,40 Euro#q
Und am gelben Riff gibt es noch Fisch ohne Ende oder was???


----------



## Nordlicht (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*



			
				Hechtpeter;2332270
 Zahlte man 1988 noch 10 DM schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist das denn für`n "super" Vergleich |kopfkrat
> Mein Opa (90 Jahre) zahlte damals für`n Bier und`n Köhm in der Kneipe auch nur 50 Pfennig.....und heute |uhoh:
> 
> Es ist schade das einige noch immer Fahrpreis mit gefangenen Fischen vergleichen...DIE ZEIT IST VORBEI !!!


----------



## hans albers (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*



> zahlt man inzwischen 30 €


schön wärs..
meistens sinds eher 35- 40 Euro

was ich auch schwer verkrafte, 
da ich leider auch nicht das dopplete wie 
vor 3 jahren verdiene...

ps.mir gehts nicht um die gefangenen fische , sondern ums erlebnis

greetz
lars


----------



## baltic25 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*

Das schlimme ist das man nichts mehr für sein Geld bekommt...wie gesagt wenn der Service stimmen würde würde auch kaum einer meckern,nur der stimmt nicht mehr...es ist ein ein reines abzocken weil jeder überleben möchte und auch muß,weil er eine Familie ernähren muß.....ändern können dieses nur wir Angler indem wir sagen so nicht mehr....und Kutter meiden.... und demnach selbstfahrer werden...der Spaß ist dabei genau so hoch,wenn nicht noch besser

Denn .....Angebot und Nachfrage regeln das Geschäft

Gruß
Baltic25


----------



## Platte (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*



baltic25 schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist das man nichts mehr für sein Geld bekommt...wie gesagt wenn der Service stimmen würde würde auch kaum einer meckern,nur der stimmt nicht mehr...es ist ein ein reines abzocken weil jeder überleben möchte und auch muß,weil er eine Familie ernähren muß.....ändern können dieses nur wir Angler indem wir sagen so nicht mehr....und Kutter meiden.... und demnach selbstfahrer werden...der Spaß ist dabei genau so hoch,wenn nicht noch besser
> 
> Denn .....Angebot und Nachfrage regeln das Geschäft
> 
> ...


 
Weiß nicht ob du meinen Beitrag dazu gelesen hast was ich unter Service verstehe. Den Service bekomme ich auch noch auf manchen Kuttern und deshalb fahre ich auch nur mit denen wo er stimmt.
Mit deinem Gedanken Angler-Kutter zu meiden treibst du nur den Fahrpreis noch mehr in die Höhe.
Selberfahren hin und her würde für mich nur selten in Frage kommen da ich gerne Kutter fahre.


----------



## Karoline No.1 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*

hi baltic 25 ich weiß ja nicht wo du oder mit wem du kutter gefahren bist aber solltest du nicht alle über einen kamm schehren denn es gibt ausnahmen da du ja bald selbst klein bootsbesitzer wirst mußt du dich auch an die preise gewöhnen die da auf dich zukommen,liegeplatz ,versicherung ,diesel ect. mal schaun ob du dann auch noch so denkst weil geschenkt wird dir bestimmt auch nichts ich freue mich für dich das du dir ein boot leisten kannst aber unterschätz die kosten nicht es hört sich immer schön an aber es ist auch viel harte arbeit dahinter die manche halt nie sehen oder verstehen können deshalb finde ich es total unfähr so zu reden naklar sind 30 euro viel geld für jeden von uns aber wenn man weiß das man keine ahnung hat sollte man vieleicht einfach mal die klappe halten oder mal anrufen und sich diereckt beim reeder informiedren denn es ist so wie schon platte geschrieben hat es ist nicht nur der dieselpreis teurer geworden sondern fast alles von der werft bis zum farbeimer ich wünsch dir und dein fast boot immer eine handbreit wasser unterm kiel und hoffendlich brauchst du nie aus dem wasser und bestimmt geht dir auch nie etwas am schiff kaputtund jede menge fische an deck so verbleibe ich mit freundlichen grüßenby


----------



## djoerni (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*



Platte schrieb:


> Weiß nicht ob du meinen Beitrag dazu gelesen hast was ich unter Service verstehe. Den Service bekomme ich auch noch auf manchen Kuttern und deshalb fahre ich auch nur mit denen wo er stimmt.
> Mit deinem Gedanken Angler-Kutter zu meiden treibst du nur den Fahrpreis noch mehr in die Höhe.
> Selberfahren hin und her würde für mich nur selten in Frage kommen da ich gerne Kutter fahre.



|good:
man kann ja glücklicherweise selber entscheiden auf welchen kutter man geht und bekommt beim privaten angeln keinen zugewiesen. ich für meinen teil möchte das erlebnis und die geselligkeit mit vernünftigen leuten auf dem kutter nicht missen!


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*

Und wer glaub man kann mit einem Eigenen Boot Geld sparen der macht einen Milchmädchenrechnung auf!

Alleine für die Haftpflichtversicherung hätte ich schon 5 Kutterfahrten machen können 
Und da ist das Teil noch nicht gekauft, angemeldet, getankt, in Stand gehalten, geparkt,
getrailert, geslippt, gesäubert und und und

Es ist schon ein ganzer Haufen Holz der Verbrannt werden muss um sein eigener Herr zu sein,
ein Aufwand der sich zwar für viele mental lohnt jedoch und das ganz bestimmt kein Geld spart.

Aber trotzdem mag ich Kutterfahrten! Auch wenn die Kutter kaum noch Fisch 
fangen bieten sie immer noch das Erlebnis Ostsee, Angeln und Boot fahren also 
eine Art Abenteuer. 
Und das schnell, preiswert und ohne großen organisatorischen Aufwand. 

Warum diese Facette einer Ostseeangeltour nur von so wenigen Kutter 
mit dem entsprechende Service unterstrichen wird ist mir unklar.


----------



## norge_klaus (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*

Das Thema Fische fangen oder nicht fangen, dürfte doch für die Entscheidung auf welchen Kutter man geht im Vordergrund stehen. Die Preise haben sich auch dieser Tatsache entsprechend angepaßt. Je weiter östlich in der Ostsee, um so mehr Fisch und der Preis pro Tour steigt auch ein wenig an.  

angebot & nachfrage bestimmen den markt, es werden demnächst sicher viele kutter áufgeben müssen......schlecht für den angler, gut für den dorsch

gruß klaus


----------



## baltic25 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*

Es geht doch garnicht um die Anzahl der gefangenen Fische....das ist ist doch völlig nebensächlich...und es geht auch garnicht darum weniger zu bezahlen...und das die Kosten da sind ist auch klar....ich bin gerne Bereit 30 oder 40€ zu bezahlen,wie gesagt,aber dann muß oder sollte der Service stimmen und das tut er nicht und dabei bleibe ich,nicht umsonst ist Touristen rückgang so hoch,gerade in Heiligenhafen....Irgendetwas scheint doch nicht zu stimmen....bei den Leuten (Reedern,Vercharterer,Vermieter) wo der Service und das drumherum stimmt,die klagen nicht, die schweigen und genießen und wer das ist ,weiß jeder....


----------



## hans albers (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*

.. moin..

also ich glaube, es gibt solche und solche,..
wie überall..
manche geben sich mühe und anderen ist es egal

wenn das schiff sauber ,die crew nett (und kompetent),
das essen okay (auswahl !!!!), und die fahrdauer angemessen
ist.. bin ich auch lieber bereit mehr zu bezahlen...

und ich rede nicht von ner kreuzfahrt aufm luxus dampfer
sondern n ordentlicher kutter

leider ist das aber nicht bei allen so
und da finde ich 40,- euro einfach zuviel


greetz
lars


----------



## baltic25 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*



hans albers schrieb:


> .. moin..
> 
> also ich glaube, es gibt solche und solche,..
> wie überall..
> ...


 
|good:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*

sorry,
aber genau das thema hatten wir, als von 27Dm!!!!! auf 26€ umgestellt wurde.


kein kutter kann auf dauer den preis rechtfertigen-natürlich gibt es ktter die unsauber sind und unfreundlich.
ABER;
es ist schon komisch, und damit schliesse ich keinen kutter aus!
wenn im laufe des tages schlecht gefangen wurde, gibt es komischerweise immer ne letzte gute drift!
mir soll keiner erzählen, das die kapitäne net wissen, wo was zu holen iss!


----------



## norge_klaus (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*

Hallo Dorsch 888,

Sorry, aber diese Verallgemeinerung ist unbegründet. Hatte ein gutes Beispiel letzten Samstag. Es gibt auch Kapitäne die sich auf Dauer bemühen, die Kunden an den Fisch zu bringen.

Damit meine ich z.B. die MS Chemnitz (Warnemünde/Alter Strom, siehe auch unter "Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern.....")

Gruß

Norge_Klaus


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*

Also diese Behauptung trage ich so auch nicht mit.
Dafür bin ich schon zu oft von "sicheren Banken" im Stich gelassen worden.


----------



## gerihecht (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*

Moin aus Hamburg .Ich kann dem Beitrag von KAROLINE NO 1 nur zustimmen !Die Kosten für die Schiffseigner sind im Sog der Preiserhöhung sehr gestiegen.,dazu kommt das immer weniger Angler zum angeln rausfahren.Wir erwarten aber das ein Kutter immer rausfährt auch mit unter 10 Angler.Wie soll das bitte die Kosten decken? Was die Sauberkeit und den Service angeht :Es gibt noch einige topp Kutter .Wenn ein Kapitän sich Mühe gibt und solche gibt es noch kann ein guter Angler auch seine Fische  fangen und zu den Preisen Angeln ist ein Hobby .Jedes Hobby hatt seinen Preis.Auf ein gutes Angeljahr und Petri heil.:vik:


----------



## Platte (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> es ist schon komisch, und damit schliesse ich keinen kutter aus!
> wenn im laufe des tages schlecht gefangen wurde, gibt es komischerweise immer ne letzte gute drift!
> mir soll keiner erzählen, das die kapitäne net wissen, wo was zu holen iss!


 
Ich weiß ja nicht wie oft du schon auf einen Angel-Kutter mitgefahren bist aber was du hier schreibst hat nichts mit der Realität zu tun.#q
Du glaubst ja wohl nicht im ernst das die Kutterkapitäne ihre Angler absichtlich schlecht fangen lassen?#d
Vielleicht handelt es sich ja auch um eine Verschwörung aller Kutterfahrer um irgendwann mehr Freizeit zu haben:m
Sorry, nicht persönlich gemeint|wavey:


----------



## Stühmper (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*

*Na'bend .....*

*Daher sich die Karoline No 1 hier öfters äußert muß ich |bla:*
*auch etwas loswerden . Es geschah 2008 im September ,*

*da wurde eine Veranstaltung auf der Ms Karoline |wavey:*

*Organisiert / Vollcharter.....hieß es....*

*Es kamen nur ca. 15 Angler + 2-3 andere Gäste....Lange*

*Gesichter...oha...Grosser Mist und...Ärger....dachte ich ,*

*alles wurde ...Gut ! Unglaublich aber wahr....es wurde*

*sogar von Heiko eine FREIWILLIGE !!! Stunde länger*

*gemacht - es wurde auch Fisch gefangen-die Angler*

*rieben ( ich auch ! ) sich zum MIttag die Augen , es gab*

*Keine Wassersuppe für 4.-EURO...mit Wurst Nein !*

*Schnitzel mit Pommes....legger....komisch..ALLE !!!!!*

*hatten plötzlich Hunger...KLASSE ! Dann als nächstes*

*Thema WC...Blitzblank..mit Seifenspender ( ja gefüllt )*

*und Frische Handtücher...Claudia Stengel macht das WC*

*nicht mit dem C-Schlauch sauber....schadet nur-und das*

*kostet IHR Geld . Thema Ansage auf dem Schiff : Wir*

*versuchen es beim nächsten Stop bei 17 Meter - Gaff*

*vorne Links......Angler: Gaaaaaffff....He schrei nicht so*

*ich bin doch nicht Taub...ähm...|uhoh: da steht ja schon der*

*Bootsmann mit dem Gaff...Peinlich ! Auf der Rückfahrt*

*nettes Gesabbel mit der Mannschaft / der Chefin.....*

*Anlegen : Tschüüüüüsssss kommt gut nach Hause , hat*

*echt Spass gemacht mit Euch.....und Danke....!*

*Ich habe für mich Persönlich zudanken....DAS IST FIRST*

*CLASS Service....Das Beste Paket seit Jahren !*

*Seit September 2008 ......STAMMKUNDE...auch ohne |bla:*

*Stühmper*

*P.S. Ich sach nur noch.........Leistung...!*


----------



## baltic25 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*

Ist doch mein Reden Stühmper,wenn der Service stimmt gib es doch garkeine Diskussion über Irgendetwas...das jeder Kpt. versucht Fische zu fangen ist doch klar,alles andere ist doch Blödsinn....Also es geht nur um den Service und das drumherum,denn ein ein Tag auf See ist für mich URLAUB + ERHOLUNG und wie gesagt dafür bin ich Bereit mehr zu Zahlen wenn der Service stimmt...sonst nicht....

Gruß
Baltic25


----------



## Wiederanfänger (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*

Hallo Angelkollegen,

hier mal meine Meinung zu der Frage.

Geld für die Fahrt muss genommen werden.

Wie viel kann ich nicht einschätzen, da ich die Unkosten nicht kenne. Allerdings habe ich noch keine "neuen" Fischkutter gesehen. Auch in den Beschreibungen der Schiffe, die man im Netz lesen kann, sind immer relativ alte Schiffe genannt.

Was so ein "alter" Pott im Unterhalt kostet, weiss nur der Eigner.

Die Frage ist doch, was kriege ich für mein Geld.

Frische Luft?

Fisch?

"Entertainment" wenn jeder Angler nicht nur angelt sondern auch "Schauspieler" ist?

Ich bin in den letzten 2 Jahren 5 mal mit einem Kutter raus gefahren.

4 mal Ostsee und 1 mal Nordsee zum Makrelenangeln.
Nordsee von Holland aus ist abgehagt. Warum ist egal.
Hier schrieb jemand, dass er nicht glaubt dass ein Kapitän weiter fährt, wenn Fisch gefangen wird. Dass habe ich selber gesehen!!!

Bei der Ostsee hatte ich jedesmal einen oder mehrere Freunde oder Verwandte dabei, denen ich einen Tag auf dem Kutter geschenkt hatte. Da ist dann die Erwartungshaltung sehr groß.
Nicht nur von mir, da es sich um Geschenke ( z.B. zum Geburtstag  ) handelte, sondern auch, weil da blutige Anfänger dabei waren.
Das hat denen echt gefallen. Auf dem ganzen Kutter 5 Dorsche. Die dachten ich spinne. So ein Geschenk ist ja echt toll. Frische Luft schön und gut. Aber null !!! Fisch bei einem ganzen Schiff voller Leute ( 5 Dorsche in 8 Stunden sind für mich null Fisch )

Wir sind jetzt dazu übergegangen ein Boot ( ein kleineres ) zu mieten. Die 100 bis 200 EUR durch 4 Personen und wir sind bei den gleichen Kosten.
Wenn wir dann nichts fangen ( Was noch nicht passiert ist ) liegts an uns.

Fakt ist, der Kapitän und die Manschaft arbeiten nicht aus Jux. 
Das Geld muss einfach gezahlt werden.
Die Frage ist, wer macht das noch lange mit?
Stimmen Preis/ Leistung?

Ich fahre erst einmal nicht mehr. Zu viele Enttäuschungen.
Allerdings wird wohl eine Ausnahme geben.
Unsere neu gegründete Jugendgruppe soll auch mal was erleben. Hoffentlich sehen die dann wenigsten einen Dorsch ( und zwar jeder)

Allerdings hoffe ich, dass es immer Kutter geben wird, für die Angler die es mögen.

Gruß an alle.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## snofla (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*

wir fahren immer nur auf der nordsee mit dem kutter raus und das ganze passiert in den niederlanden ab Maasluis,dieser Tag kostet mit allem drum und dran 60-65 euronen.

für mich passt dieser preis weil ganz einfach der service passt und auch das ganze drumherum,kurze Anfahrt .......#h


----------



## gerihecht (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*



Stühmper schrieb:


> *Na'bend .....*
> 
> *Daher sich die Karoline No 1 hier öfters äußert muß ich |bla:*
> *auch etwas loswerden . Es geschah 2008 im September ,*
> ...


 Moin ist ein topp Bericht Stühmper genau das meine ich es ist ein topp Kutter !!! Den Fahrpreis zahle ich gerne.


----------



## Hechtpeter (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: preise für kutterausfahrten...*

Ist doch ne tolle Nummer, wenn man sich für einen Stammkutter entschieden hat.

Ich fahre inzwischen lieber einmal nach DK, befor ich für teure Taler mit 5 Dorschen nach Hause komme.


Wenn man im Sommer Richtung Gelbes Riff fährt, weiß man nie ,was für ein Wetter Petrus ausgesucht hat.


Wenn man wirklich zum Angeln kommt, weiß man nicht ,was am Haken hängen könnte. Die Artenvielfalt ist nun mal größer als auf der Ostsee...

Allein dafür zahle ich einen höheren Preis, und sehr gerne


Auch wenn der Ruf nach dem Gaff ungehört (nicht mal der Angler an meiner Seite hat ihn gehört) verklingt;+;+;+


----------

